# Let's freeze on the beach and in the woods.



## LittleRed (Dec 27, 2009)

It was Christmas night, and we (me and the girl I like but am too shy to tell) had taken a ferry to a deserted island in the Puget sound. By the time we got off the ferry it was already dark, so we decided on the beach. I'll remind you, it's late December in the Puget sound of Washington state on a beach! haha it was a stupid idea, but we had no choice since it was already dark and luckily we were pretty prepared. We didn't set up the tent since it was clear. But we should have! Although the stars and all the shooting stars sure were pretty. And I probably don't have to tell you that, that night was bone chilling cold and was the second coldest night of my life(the first is the next night)! Anyway we were up to watch the sunrise and then we meandered into town to the bus stop. For future reference all buses in Island county Washington are free( but they don't ride on Sundays). We rode it north until we found a town that looked hospitable. When we got off the bus the first thing we did was find a place for the night. We ended up in some random woods next to the highway. That night we wanted a fire no matter what (Haha and everything around us was all frosted over). Well from a miracle, we got a fire going but not for more than 15-20 minutes before the iced over logs and the freezing cold sucked the life from the fire. But by that time it was dark so we crawled into the tent for the night. This night was the coldest night of my entire life. But shortly Sunday morning came and we got packed up again. We walked into town to find nothing open, besides one little coffee shop on a wharf. It was a very cool place and we played cards there for an hour and a half before deciding to hitch back down to the ferry. We got to a spot on the highway and about 15 minutes later a ride all the way to our destination was there for us.


----------



## Skaggy (Dec 27, 2009)

Well shucks, the two coldest nights of your life, did you at least try and cuddle with this girl for reasons of warmth at the very least?


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jan 2, 2010)

what he said ^


----------



## atomicpunk (Jan 2, 2010)

survival dictates that you should have shared body warmth by being naked


----------

